# Planer Issues



## o0Punisher0o (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm new to woodworking. On my first project I was advised to leave the thickness of my board about an 1/8 of an inch thicker than the final thickness with the thought that once I glued my two boards together, I could then run the new larger board through the planer and save time from having to sand down the glued surface. What I didn't know at the time was that you can't plane against the grain. The new board is too short to run it with the grain through the planer. There is a drum sander available at the shop. Would it be suitable to use that? Any other recommendations? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the group. 

So you took a long narrow board, planed it down, cut it into two short narrow boards, and then glued them into one short wide panel?

And now the short wide panel is less than a foot long, so you can't safely pass it through the planer?

This is what it sounds like from your description.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Yes, the drum sander is the way to go on this; I use mine all the time for boards that are either too wide for my planer or too short to be safe through the planer.

David


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A drum sander or overhead sander?

When you say shop, a cabinet shop?


----------



## o0Punisher0o (Jan 10, 2021)

sanchez said:


> Welcome to the group.
> 
> So you took a long narrow board, planed it down, cut it into two short narrow boards, and then glued them into one short wide panel?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes. That is exactly what I did. 



difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Yes, the drum sander is the way to go on this; I use mine all the time for boards that are either too wide for my planer or too short to be safe through the planer.
> 
> David


Thanks, I will try that.



Rebelwork said:


> A drum sander or overhead sander?
> 
> When you say shop, a cabinet shop?


Looks like a planer but it's wider. It's a local woodworking shop (4500 sq-ft) where you pay a monthly fee for access to the shop (similar to a gym membership). 

I appreciate the quick responses. Thank you.


----------



## needshave (Oct 31, 2009)

o0Punisher0o said:


> Thanks. Yes. That is exactly what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this rent a shop in Florida? Sounds like the one or similar to the one I visited when we were there on Vaca. They test you on your capabilities and require you pay for and take a woodworking course before your permitted to use equipment, but after your pay your first months rent.


----------



## o0Punisher0o (Jan 10, 2021)

needshave said:


> Is this rent a shop in Florida? Sounds like the one or similar to the one I visited when we were there on Vaca. They test you on your capabilities and require you pay for and take a woodworking course before your permitted to use equipment, but after your pay your first months rent.


No, it's out in Virginia. You are required to take a safety course at a minimum but experience is not required. There are personnel there keeping an eye on things and they will give you pointers but most are also working on projects so their availability to help is limited. They do offer classes but they don't cover everything. I think the concept is great.

By the way, the drum sander worked. Thank you all for your help.


----------

